
Sign-on email verification:  is the email address a disposable email address - itzekocke
Ist there a way to avoid maintaining local blacklist with domains from such providers?
======
beobab
I think that another question might be "How can I get people to put in real
email addresses and not disposable ones?"

But, in answer to your question: If you send a few (legitimate - not spam)
emails to a recipient, and they all bounce, then that's probably a disposable
one that expired.

------
dellomatic
If your question is about detecting services like mailinator.com,
10minutemail, ... this could be the service you are looking for:
<http://www.block-disposable-email.com>

